# Western Vacation



## Mike_cannonball_Wabash (Sep 8, 2015)

I will be traveling solo on a western journey. I have only taken on other Amtrak trip from CIN to CHi on 51 the Cardinal and down to Champaign aboard the ILLINI and went back to Cleveland on train 30 the Capital Limited.

My itinerary this time includes taking

Train 7 Empire Builder From Chicago to Seattle

Train 11 Coastal Starlight From Seattle to Sacramento and

Train 6 from Sacramento to Chicago

Train 59 from Chicago to Champaign

I have a few questions

1. Is train 7 still being bussed around fires? If so, how can I get that information for myself. (I have found out that the trains were not going through in August but cannot find any updates.)

2. I am particularly concerned that train 6 is going to be too late for me to get on board 59 the City of New Orleans out of Chicago. If that happens, am I on my own to get a hotel room for the night or what recourse needs to be taken?

3. I have noticed on occasion the train arrives after closing times at Chicago Union Station. What happens then, are you just locked out of the station and out of luck?

All other points in my journey have at least a day's layover but this scares me a little about missing my connection to Champaign particularly because of my checked bags and having to go back to CHM the next day to retrieve them.

Thanks so much for any light you can shed on this for me!


----------



## JayPea (Sep 9, 2015)

The fire situation in Montana has slacked off considerably and no busing is necessary as of now for #7. That is as of now. That of course could change but right now the fire threat is much less than it was.


----------



## sgtsluder (Sep 9, 2015)

Not an answer to your question, but I recently posted a similar trip, all recommendations were to travel in the opposite direction for better connections and views.

Chicago to Sacramento to Seattle to Chicago.

Good Luck!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 9, 2015)

Nice trip, nice song too! (".. Listen to the rumble, the rattle and the roar, as she rolls out of the station, heading for the shore..")

All your connections are guaranteed, so Amtrak will take care of you! #59 doesn't leave CHI till 8pm, so you should make your connection with no problem.

If for some reason #6 is later than that, you will be put up in a hotel on Amtrak's dime, given taxi fare and meal money and booked on the next days train.

They will not lock you out of Union Station, Customer Service meets the late trains, I've been there @3am and they still take care of you! (Tip: if this does happen, its first come, first served to get your hotel, money etc. so head for Customer Service Lounge pronto!( its across from the Amtrak ticket counters inside Union Station,)


----------

